
U.S. to force out foreign students taking classes fully online - freewizard
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-immigration-visas-students-idUSKBN2472TT
======
msie
I'd like to know the names of the people behind this policy. They should be
held responsible for this and other cruel policies.

